# Air Conditioning System - problems anyone?



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Anyone else having problems with their air conditioning systems? Two failures so far - one last summer (coolant leak), and another today. When I turned on the air, I heard a hissing sound, which quickly went away after I turned the fan off. No cold at at all. I just happened to be near my dealership (I live 2 hours away), so I'm hoping it can be fixed before I head home. Second problem in 2 years... anyone else having this issue?


----------



## pgames38 (May 12, 2005)

Update...

It was an O-ring problem that led to the system losing refrigerant. Seems this ring was too close to a heat shield. Repaired under warranty. Cool.


----------



## sherpy (Feb 9, 2005)

pgames38 said:


> Anyone else having problems with their air conditioning systems? Two failures so far - one last summer (coolant leak), and another today. When I turned on the air, I heard a hissing sound, which quickly went away after I turned the fan off. No cold at at all. I just happened to be near my dealership (I live 2 hours away), so I'm hoping it can be fixed before I head home. Second problem in 2 years... anyone else having this issue?


Yes, just had a coolant leak repaired on an 05, 120,000 KLM....


----------



## Oreo (Nov 5, 2004)

Had an AC problem last spring. Dealer was unable to find any leak. Recharged coolant and have been fine so far. I use the AC almost all year round, thus it is on every day for an hour or more. Great for defrosting in the winter.

Greg


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

Only problem I had with the A/C was a critter (squirrel) getting in my intake and making a nest. I guess this will have to be a yearly check for me, this happened with my old 2000 Civic Si twice and now the Xtrail, which is funny because the vehicle is not home alot. Now I'm worried about my new car. Anybody have any advice on how to control squirrels?


----------



## clydesider (Jan 1, 2008)

caper_5 said:


> Anybody have any advice on how to control squirrels?


Use your nuts!


----------



## caper_5 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL, I should have seen that coming


----------



## mysentraid (Aug 7, 2008)

I have problem with my Nissan sentra 2000 car, the A/c stopped working today morning. It was blowing cold air when started the car, my rear window had mist to clear that I have turned the heater on. Once the mist got cleared i have moved the control from heater (red color) to cooling side (blue color). I see now still it is blowing only hot air. The cold air is not at all coming

I am not sure if I am posting this question at the right place. please suggest me the correct place where I have post this messsage.

Can someone help me to resolve my A/c problem.

Thanks


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

AC can simply have a holed pipe by a stone sadly, so it will run and then get pumped out of refrigderation gas, engineers can purge the system with gas that shows up under uv light to see if leaking easily and cheaply, also it might be that the gas simply needs recharging as most units need a top up after a few years (4-5).


----------



## jacindak (Sep 9, 2008)

*Problem with AC in 05 XTrail*

So just took my '05 Xtrail in for AC check - - -I just thought the refrigerant was low and needed recharging . . . but my mechanic found a leak by injecting a dye in to the lines. COST? $1100CDN+for the repair. I didn't go through with it, but he did call my Nissan dealer for me. I'm past warranty by about 7000 clicks. But the odd thing (red flag) was that when the mechanic called Nissan, they had the required $569CDN part in stock (???) My mechanic thought this was strange - condensors are not usually stocked (I guess not at other dealerships). . .made him think this is a common problem??

I got the same "a rock may have come under the car and knocked the line" bit, but really, how often does that cause this exact problem, and cars drive on roads, likely over rocks all the live-long day? Does everyone's AC stop working?

The AC petered out this summer. It hissed for while before - should have had it checked earlier!! My mechanic said that I could go ahead and recharge it, but he couldn't guarantee me how long that would last, as it was clearly spraying/leaking at the line near the radiator. The condensor needs to be replaced for it to work problem free. Argh.


----------



## robhoare (Jul 28, 2008)

had an ac fault with a citroen similar and that cost 1200 sterling after a condenser,pipes, and something else which i can't remember - but yes simple stone and pipe colision can cost a fortune and unless total underbody protection no way of stopping...


----------



## Michael Andrews (Sep 8, 2014)

My 1996 Nissan p/u only seems to work correctly when temps are lower, as in the morning. After it warms up, it only cycles once and won't cycle back to cool. I changed the low pressure switch on drier and recharged but nothing has changed. Is there a high pressure switch in system? Could it be in the cooling unit underneath the dashboard?


----------



## gary73 (Sep 26, 2014)

i had similar problem, there was green liquid leaking from under the car and it was a small round seal that had corroded. they replaced that then regassed it and that solved the problem it cost about £100


----------



## joe28532 (May 18, 2015)

*Bad Air Compressor*

2013 Altima Air compressor went bad in 2015. $1200. later ... I want my ford back.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

gary73 said:


> i had similar problem, there was green liquid leaking from under the car and it was a small round seal that had corroded. they replaced that then regassed it and that solved the problem it cost about £100


You did it or a garage did it?

Mine lost the green liquid. Last summer and i was wonder if a filler kit was able to do the job.


----------



## Stu from Virginia (Jun 22, 2015)

I have a 2011 Rogue. The AC wasn't as cold as in the past so I put a gauge on the low pressure line and found it was low on refrigerant. I fill it with the specified refrigerant to the low end of the full range and it worked much better. I didn't want to overcharge it. Then, after a couple weeks I added more to get it into the middle of the full range. 

Now it alternates between blowing out cold and hot air. 

Anyone have any thoughts on what I did? Any ideas on how to fix it? I have 110,000+ miles and don't want to put more into the fix than the car is worth.


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Thank you all for the information on ACs. These units are very expensive to recondition or replace here in Rio de Janeiro too. Unlike a fridge, the refrigerant gas leaks out over time, so a refill is the commonest maintenance task.
Regarding very hot (sun temp. 40C.+) weather, if your roof is a dark colour (mine's black, the worst), you might want to consider spraying it white or installing an upper roof panel with a space for air to flow through (in my case, the sunroof precludes the idea), as seen on many Land-Rover Defenders.
Also, after back-blowing the AC outlets on my T30 that has never had a cabin filter since manufacture in 2007, I'm considering not using a very fine filter, as it would restrict the air flow too much.
Any other ideas on keeping cool would be most welcome.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Move to Québec this weekend you ll forget about AC for a while.
Drove down to Gatineau and heat at full blast is barely warm.
Worst part is that only drive side gets the warm air(wtf) and passenger side is cold air only.On top of that no air coming out towards windshield of feet,no matter where the knob is.

Envoyé de mon LG-D852 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## GX-Trailer (May 31, 2015)

Hi OTOMODO, How strange ! Could there be ice or hibernating squirrels caught in the air ducts. Good luck, and do let me know about the solution. Cheers, BRIAN -GX-Trailer


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

Finally arrived safely at home.After 1h30 of cold driving.
















And it seems like the muffler had a chunk of ice stuck inside









On the way back,i had to play with the recycle button to get hot air,but with no ac the windshield got "foggy" really quick. (i know no phone while driving but it was for science)https://vimeo.com/155271109

Last but not least


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Guys
Curious if either of you have had any diagnosis done to know what part of the AC system went kaput. Once again after a little searching I note dramatic price differences for some of the parts for the X trail, compared to ones for the Maxima or other models more widely available in the US. I get the feeling things like the the compressor were used on other models. Quick search had me seeing the condenser for the X around $380, whereas one for a Maxima was available for $80. I am not as motivated to do the big search as you guys ( seeing mine is working) but I am hoping that one of you might be and that we can learn more. Will have to check the Aussie site because someone there must have had issues and hopefully posted something about potential ways to fix. I am appreciative of the environmental issues, but it would be nice to able to source parts and fix some it ourselves.

Otomodo-- do you have the standard set up or the temp control unit? I am wondering if yours is the more mechanical one with wires, if things got seized with the bitter cold. Your windshield didn't look that fogged up in the video. Hope the heated seats were working at least!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a thread from uk forum that is relevant
UK Nissan X-Trail Owners Forum ? View topic - Air Conditioning - what am I missing?

Also discountacparts.com has a compressor w clutch and actual pictures of the part. they also have the dryer.


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

The faulty part








After some gorilla glue and zip ties





























Everything seems solid now, put everything back together and wait for next thing to fail.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

So you drilled and used two zip ties to support the bracket? Great pics Otomodo-- would be great if you added a little explanatory text. I am sure it would be useful to someone else who might be having problems with their blend doors. Glad you were able to fix it. Hope it holds, but it looks like it should. Good job mon amis!


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

> Your windshield didn't look that fogged up in the video. Hope the heated seats were working at least!


Seats were working perfectly.
I had to do the video in perfect conditions; straight line and no fog on the windshield.
I had to put my right hand in front of the right vent to deflect the air towards the windshield.
Desperate measures to desperate times.
C est la vie mon ami.


----------



## DianneinLongBeachNY (Apr 28, 2017)

joe28532 said:


> 2013 Altima Air compressor went bad in 2015. $1200. later ... I want my ford back.


mine, too. It blew cold, then once it was turned off did not come on again. 1hr and 45 min later it came on, full cold. worked for a year. next summer, same thing, Did not work for about an hour. Turned car off. 4 hr later it worked, fine for a year. Now it happened again. I only now have 25000 miles on the car. I reported it to Nissan first time, but they said they could not do anything unless it's not working. But it always worked before I could get there. This time I got it there. They say it's a compressor $1200. Nissan would do nothing to help, even tho it's been a problem for 4 yrs. I brought it to my local guy, who said there is a clutch in the compressor that doesn't always catch. It obviously has been bad since day one and he has seen this in others Nissans. He will fix it for $850. I'll never buy another Nissan, even tho this was my 4th. I told them as much, but they don't care.
Dianne in Long Beach, NY


----------



## Crumbs (Apr 26, 2018)

*X-Trail Air-Con Issues*

Failed last week. 64 plate 28K driven. Was re-gassed last summer so not happy. Went back to main dealer, condenser unit has failed, £500+ to fix. Apparently a known issue on recent X-Trails and Qashqais. Nissan keeping this quiet but has been fixing some under warranty as they fail inside 3 years! Have approached Nissan UK to see if they will take on some of the repair cost.


----------

